
Andy Gavin (Naughty Dog) – How Crash Bandicoot Hacked the Original PlayStation - nikofeyn
https://youtu.be/izxXGuVL21o
======
recrudesce
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22439752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22439752)
from 4 days ago.

